# Plus Size - Patient Chart 002 (SSBBWs, ~XWG)



## dr-black-jack (Oct 22, 2010)

_SSBW, ~XWG -_ This story covers the realms of the medical side of WG stories but also touches upon some more sensitive topics. A 'cat girl' has been used as the 'foreigner' in this case and has not been chosen to offend any particular racial group. I do hope you'll all enjoy!

*Plus Size - Patient Chart 002By dr-black-jack
Featuring art from the talented and awesome Satsurou!​*







*Medical Chart 02: - Foreign Policy*

This story begins with a damsel in distress.

Um, excuse me sir, could I have your attention please?

Yes, Im talking to you, the one trying to read. Id really appreciate it if I could just have a moment of your time...

In theory, Evies request was a simple one. In reality, that simplicity was lost in a vague pantomime of her desires. Actions were supposed to speak louder than words, but even when they were screaming at the top of their lungs, it was clear that those too were capable of being lost in translation as people continued to pass her by.

Im new here you see, and I could really use some help finding my way around.

Autumn nights were long and cold in the big city, the crowded streets moving swiftly as Tokyos pulse tried to stay warm. The towering skyscrapers cast their looming shadows, pierced only by the flashing neon signs. A fuzzy glow trickled through a forest of elbows, shopping bags and business suits as she was knocked about and dragged further into the river of people. Evie had never come this far alone and every strange, new location only seemed to make her more anxious to leave. 

Wont someone stop for a moment to help me please? Evie implored, gently tugging on the coat of a passing woman. Uh miss, I need to get to thi

She hadnt time to finish. A crumpled bus schedule, her only English-translated point of reference, was knocked out of hand as she was caught in another tide of street walkers and ejected onto the road. It rolled down the street and into a nearby gutter with an unceremonious plop, floating through to a world of sights and smells best left to the imagination. She waited for a helping hand that she knew would never come.

F-f-fine! she exclaimed after a few moments, as she picked herself up and dusted off her pants. I dont need this! I dont need any of you! Ill just find it myself. Thanks a lot....for nothing.

As it turned out, Evelyn Evie Benelli soon discovered that her first trip to Japan wasnt quite as glamorous as her friends had made it out to be. This was especially true when they werent around to translate for her. The last she had seen of them was during a spree of late night shopping, but even all the bargains weighing down her backpack couldnt quiet the brewing storm which disturbed the calm of her mind. Getting completely and utterly lost wasnt at all on her travel itinerary, and more importantly, it wasnt her fault.

Move with the crowd or youll get shoved, she told me. If I had known wed be swimming through crowds this thick, Id have packed scuba gear, Evie pouted. Damn, of all the days to leave my phone behind, why did it have to be today?

She turned out her pants pockets and sighed heavily as she contemplated the meager amount that remained of her funds.

"No money left for a cab, train or bus...great! Just great! Better find a place to think through this whole mess...

The nearby bus stop would have to do. The crowd huddled around the slender roof eyed her with several dozen curious stares before shuffling onto the bus as it arrived. Evie was the only one who didnt board it. She heaved a sigh as she lay back against the metal bench and tried her best not to reflect too heavily upon her predicament.

Evie had always been good at distracting herself. It was the source of her underlying self confidence and what she considered to be both a blessing and a curse. An overly developed sense of curiosity, one counterbalanced only by a rather bad sense of direction, is a trait common to almost all cat-girls and hers in particular proved to be extra keen. The thrill of an overseas adventure to the heart of where her favourite oriental media came from was just too much of a temptation to avoid and her suggestion was welcomed by her friends with open arms. 

Though none of them had ever ventured forth into the land of the rising sun before, so many hours spent watching anime and reading so many volumes of manga had shaped their expectations. Only now, in the face of crowded loneliness, did she begin to realize just how under prepared she really was.

"Dammit, no one here seems to speak a word of English! They're just staring at me like they never seen anyone like me before... and for fuck's sake, why they do want to keep touching my tail? You'd think they'd never seen a cat girl before!"

To say she was completely angry with that last part would only be a half truth. She had to admit that the ability to turn more than a few heads or even stop people dead in their tracks was a fascinating change of pace. It was nice to imagine that they were all captivated by her foreign appearance; her mess of wild, shoulder-length black hair and sun-kissed, Mediterranean skin. She even remembered laughing to herself a little when she caught the gaze of a married man who had been bewitched by her perky C-cups and ample hips, much to the displeasure of his ear-twisting wife. But now that sense of being different felt more isolating than astounding as her lean, athletic frame began to shudder from the cold. 

She pulled her beanie down further over her eyes. The wall of frustration gave way to a torrent of melancholy which welled up like a knot underneath her short leather jacket and heavy white t-shirt and continued to snake its way down into the soles of her shoes. It was quite unlike Evie to act and feel so helpless, but there was nothing more she could do to stop herself. The cat girl pulled her legs up against her chest and buried her face between her black cargo pants.

Meow~ 

A ginger tabby emerged from an alley behind her. It stared at the girl inquisitively.

Oh...*sniff*...Hello there. Guess youre lost too huh?

Meow~

I know just how you feel...See, were the same.

Evie pulled off her hat to reveal a pair of pointed ears, lined with tufts of fluffy black and white. She twitched them reflexively as she brought her tail across her lap as well, its length enough to stroke the back of her knee when standing and with short fur as dark as the evening sky. The cat padded its way up to her and gave her a meaningful look of concern.

I guess you cant really understand what Im saying either huh? Even Japanese cats must have their own dialect, Evie mused ruefully, wiping away her tears with one arm and reaching out to pet the cat with the other. The only thing I can read by myself is the bus schedule and these advertisements that have been going up all over the place lately. I think theyre the only things that they bother to write in English.

Strange irony or not, the cat glanced over its shoulder at that precise moment. A large digital poster, advocating a new weight loss scheme was outlined in an overpowering array of reds, blacks and yellows. It depicted an overly dramatized fat bomb strapped around a hapless young womans waist. As the timer ticked down, a message scrolled across the display and the girl slowly began to change.

*I wish I could have had my heart attack all over again.*

That athletic form began to soften, occurring at first a little and then by a lot. Her stylish designer outfit began to grow tighter as chubbiness descended upon her, soon overwhelming her as the clothing began to tear. Before they could reach their limit, of course, they seemed to morph and mould themselves into something far less flattering as the weight continued to pile on. Her hair became messy and her face slick with grease and acne as her former beauty was stripped away in a sudden explosion.

*That way, next time I might have picked up on the warning signs right from the start.*

By the end of it all, the girl had been transformed into an obese parody of mainstream femininity, her once pretty features full and jiggling with a huge double chin. Her fat face was framed by lank, tendrils slicked with what looked like cooking lard, and her now massive body clad in an extremely sweat and food stained hospital mu-mu that might have fit 50 pounds ago. She was wheezing and clutching her chest, the lower edge of her huge apron-like belly actually protruding out of her dress as she leaned forward. Her unsupported, saggy tits were conveniently censored by the final warning message beneath.

*A waistline of over 85cm in women puts them at considerable risk for a variety of obesity related conditions. Visit Kirusa Hospital today for more weight management tips and find out how you measure up.*

Well, thats certainly one thing which doesnt change no matter where you go. Somewhere out there, someones probably going through hell because of these. I know I have a few times in the past.

Just when exactly was that last time? The ghosts of memories once thought locked away wisped out of her internal photo album, putting themselves on display as she cycled through times of experimenting with a less than conventional figure.

Days were spent idling over endless bottles of cream, ample flesh filling the space between empty glasses in either hand right up to her cheeks. Fat flowed through her waist and chest, Evies thick, oblong breasts rolling around in her loosest, baggiest T-shirt as she stretched herself out, braless across the couch. The springs creaked noisily underneath her tremendous ass, her tail nearly rendered useless between two gigantic globes of fat. From 180 to a whopping 450 pounds at her heaviest was quite a feat in retrospect.

How she had gone from a stout but delectable hourglass towards a calorie pumped plumper really seemed quite unreal now that she looked back upon it. It wasnt all that bad a lifestyle in fact, but she knew that it had to end somewhere. She didnt find it all that hard to stop either when the time eventually came. For her it was simply cutting back on meals and undergoing rigorous exercise on a daily basis and just because she wanted it. 

Evie prodded the slight bulge to her now almost flat tummy of three years. Oh the pounds would certainly return a few dozen at a time and the getting back in shape again afterwards was never as much fun as the gaining. Diets and binges were two things she was well versed in, testaments to the force of will which allowed her to sustain such great changes in size. Whether it was gaining or losing, it had always been through her efforts alone.

An epiphany struck her with a force so obvious that it would have made the onomatopoetic equivalent of a BOING. Evie immediately perked up. If she could diet down from such tremendous weights in the past with a little self discipline, she could certainly persevere with her attempts to find her way back home. The cats gentle mewing broke her trance.

You know, youre right, Evie said to the cat. Its not like me to just give up like that. Im going to get back in there and eventually someone will just have to show me the way!

Her vigour renewed, Evie leapt up off the seat and balled her fists in determination. The cat rose with her.

Theres no harm in trying. A positive attitude will always get you where you need to be. I am who I am and I want to go home! 

She glanced over her shoulder towards the poster once more.

For someone else out there, things could always be worse.


----------



## dr-black-jack (Oct 22, 2010)

***************************************************************************
Nurse Takumi Hara disagreed with cheesy motivational slogans amongst other things. Talks of uprisings and change gave her stomach cramps. She was what many people would call a pacifist; the kind of person who kept her thoughts to herself for the sake of maintaining the peace no matter how much something irked her. The national weight loss program irked her immensely but still she said nothing. It was simply just the way she was raised. 

The one thing she did agree with however was that everyone and everything had both an order and purpose in the world, neat and tidy with roles that were predestined from birth. No matter how hard you tried or attempted to get your own way, there would always be someone better capable or more suited to whatever it was you were aiming for and anything you werent made for was ordained to fail. 

Thus, in order to be truly happy, it was essential to fulfil your lifes purpose no matter what it was. You had to fill out the little box in the universe which was custom fit just for you. Her role was to be the fattest nurse in the background of Kirusa Hospital who did as she was told, tried not to eat too much and did not cause any trouble.

Whats her name again?

I dont remember. You know ugly girls dont stick out in my mind.

The feminine voices consorted one another in hushed whispers, motioning to lower their voices by a fraction after noticing that Takumi had begun to stir in her seat. The flabby nurse glanced over her shoulder anxiously, before returning back to her work. Her eyes were glued to the nurses station computer screen.

What do you mean you dont remember? Thats like forgetting the name of a country!

Well, she is certainly large enough to be one!

BWAHAHA...ehehm...shhhhh!

The two voices ducked back into hiding.	

Her name starts with Ta I think...or was it Tu....Tsu? began the first voice again, contemplating her chin thoughtfully after a moment of silence. The motion lasted for but a second before realising that thinking any further would be a complete waste of time. The second voice thought exactly the same way. 

Ah, what the hell, continued the second as she emerged. Hey TU-BBY nurse! Come here for a second!

She was the fat nurse in the eyes of everyone and nothing more.

Oh, uh...hey there Hirako, hello Hirumi, Takumi smiled back pleasantly. Her chair creaked dangerously beneath her as she leaned back from her nurses station. Behind the small partition that separated her desk from the others, her hands scrambled into motion in a blind search of the monitor off key. Did you need me for something?

A pair of identical twin nurses giggled to themselves as they peaked in from the doorway. Their tall, slender figures fit neatly together as they stood side by side. They had faces like a pair of clay masks, carved into vestiges of human emotion, with unsettlingly white teeth and sharp, angled eyes which bore the artificial sparkle seen only in game show hosts and used car salesman. Each twin was as thin as a beanstalk, with lengthy violet hair hung up into a pair of pig tails which swept just past their shoulders and chests so petite they were barely there. Their dull pink uniforms seemed to billow about their slender forms like oversized pieces of cloth on a washing line and fluttered in almost exactly the same direction. The sisters were almost perfect replicas of one another right down to the last crease.

She actually responded! exclaimed the twin voices in unison.

Certainly didnt see that one coming! chortled Hirako, attempting to stop her sides from splitting. Did you sister?

I certainly did not, Hirumi concurred, mirroring her sisters actions. I think she likes it!

Uh...was that all you needed? Takumi interrupted in a small voice, sighing on the inside as she caught a glimpse of her screen powering down. I-Im really busy right now, so I would appreciate it if you two wouldnt mind allowing me to keep doing my work in peace...

Oh we didnt stop you for nothing.

Yeah, we know how much you just loooovvveee to be helpful, so we thought wed drop you off a little present for this evening to let you help even more.

The twins strutted over to the side of her desk and dangled over the top of it a pair of plastic clipboards, each containing enough papers to fill a phonebook. The boards hit the desk with a heavy clap, causing Takumi to jump in her seat.

Were going to knock off for dinner early today. The hospitals restaurant wing is holding a big, grand opening special for their new, clinically assisted dieting program. Theres going to be a big talent show contest as well and were going to be doing a comedy skit. Can you help watch our ward shifts for a few hours until we get back?

But youre doing e-emergency today arent you? spluttered Takumi. Thats a t-two person job. What if someone needs help? Im not supposed to answer your

Thanks! Youre a big girl, so you essentially count as two people anyway. Were sure youll manage, the two nurses agreed in unison, completely ignoring her retort. Despair flickered through Takumis dimming smile in the face of their blinding, high-beam grins. No one ever calls in at this time of night, so all you have to do is just sit back do nothing.

You know, like what you do every day.

Another roar of laughter shook the nurses ward. Takumi only continued to smile. 

Oh and by the way, the new hospital posters came out, Hikaro rallied as she dropped a rolled up scroll onto Takumis desk. They really captured your best side.

Yeah, your entire northern slope! continued the other gleefully before bursting into another fit of laughter. Sis, were sure to win this contest if we keep making rippers like this one!

You said it sister. Hey tubby, maybe if theres time later, you can show everyone that number trick you can do as well. Talk about putting the obese in obsessive compulsive!

Takumi began to fidget with her fingers, wringing her hands together beneath her desk as she racked her brain for any way to make this painful conversation end sooner. Provoking them wasnt going to help, but she really couldnt let that one slide.

Um...I-I dont think I understand the joke...Theres no obese in the word obsessive...

Of course there isnt, said Hirumi, struggling hard to keep a straight face. You probably ate it all! WAHAHAHAHAHA!

The twins had a laugh which rose like an obnoxious dust storm. It could make eyes water and throat run raw for both the twins and whoever was listening, patients or other staff members alike. Takumi could already feel her vision becoming a little blurry.

Ah..eh-heh...oh my, Hikaro wheezed as she struggled to catch her breath. Eh-hem, all joking aside, itll be an easy night. Everyone knows this hospital is all about the food rather than the service. Hell, more than three quarters of our clients are in the restaurant portion of the building than any of the doctor offices. The only people who would want to come here are those who have already given up on life. If you ever get a call, just pass it on to somewhere else and let them deal with it.

If we didnt see it, its not our problem, Hirumi agreed sagely. No patients, means no deaths, which means no boring hospital reports.

The twins could tell that Takumi was about to protest. In the last three years that she had been there, there wasnt a day that went by where she made her little speech about the importance of preserving human life. Before she could even open her mouth, both Hirako and Hirumi slithered to either side of her and pressed a pair of fingers across her pursed lips.

Face it tubby, weve become little more than a tourist spot than an actual hospital. Sis and I realized that long ago which is why we suggest you make the shift to show biz as well. 

Lighten up a bit and have some fun. Look, Ill tell you what, well even bring you back some pizza for being such a good sport. Theres more than enough food in there to feed an army!

Or they could just feed you! OH!

Nice one sister! Were really gonna kill em tonight! WAHAHAHAHA!

Takumi could still hear that riotous laughter ringing down the hall and through her ears for quite some time after the twins finally decided to take their leave. When both were well and truly gone, and her thoughts were all that remained to keep her company, the nurse pushed the paper mountain to one side and unfurled the posters across the desk. She chewed her lower lip as she mulled over the three-step transformation.

Theyve gone over the top again. They made my ass far too big for that weight...and my breasts shouldnt that saggy at that size...Why cant they just leave my pictures alone?

She should have seen this coming. One moment of blind acceptance had been to blame for her digitally enhanced expansion adorning walls and billboards all over town. It would mark the birth of the poster girl that help would tip the scales in the fight against fat and strike the first righteous blow which would save thousands. At least thats what the higher management had told her she would be doing after they had signed the contract in her stead.

The aim of the program was to evoke a sense of image impact to get the message across and to achieve that they would ideally need someone far heftier than a mere 240 pound nurse. But with a boom in fat patient rights getting in the way of progress thanks to a bout of recent legal actions, it was only fitting that the one on display be someone within the file and rank of the nursing staff. It would be far easier to use a nurse who was already fat, preferably with a low self esteem and the likelihood to only get even fatter on her own accord and none was more suited to the task than Takumi. Her safe little box in the universe had opened by just a crack as curious folk peeked in...and laughed.

I-its not so bad really, I suppose. I mean, no one outside of the hospital can really tell thats me underneath all those scars and stretch marks...It seems like they want to make me even fatter too. Ill have to remember to add that on this new one so that they wont have to.

She glanced over her shoulders warily, eyeing the corners of the empty station. Finally, she had the peace and quiet she needed to work without interruption. The screen flickered back to life and on it was the girl from the poster, Takumis own digital reflection.

This version was different. It was nothing like the hideous mess which the advertisements had made her out to be. Sure, it was still fifty pounds heavier than her true self, but that was a mere tweak compared to the other changes which had been added for effect. Gone was the scarred skin, restored to her natural shade of flawless cream. Her true hair too was nothing like the greasy, lank tendrils that had been added, instead reflecting a shiny mane of smouldering crimson. Her food covered face in the poster was absolutely spotless of course, coated instead with a tasteful layer of light makeup. The disgusting hospital gown was also nowhere to be seen, replaced instead by her regular nurses uniform which she kept clean and tidy through and through. If there was anything that the poster had kept true to, was that her outfit was still at least one size too tight.

Exactly 347 pound, a 107 pound total gain. I was right, they really are making me look fatter and more slovenly with every revision, Takumi muttered to herself as she eyeballed her original against the blubbery land-whale on the poster page. I really dont want to have to imagine what Id look like even heavier than that, but Im sure theyll only try to make me even bigger and uglier if I dont do it myself.

Some would say that being able to accurately morph a photo from pleasingly plump to even more rotund was an art form, but for Takumi, the consequences extended beyond hollow praise. Ever since they had first considered using a photo from her college days, an extremely embarrassing depiction of her being excused from a collage lecture for being too big to fit at her desk, she had redoubled her efforts to convince the campaign managers that false, but fatter photographs would be for the best. An agreement was eventually struck, on the provision that Takumi could provide these fatter photos herself through any means necessary. She spent as much free time as she could at the computer, modifying herself in ways she never thought possible, flinging wide the doors leading towards hefty and excessive whilst still trying to salvage her ever dwindling pride.

I think I need to start again.

After erasing a failure she always started in the same way, a blank canvas and her actual 240 pound, nude body. She applied a generous dollop of fat to the model of her already chubby figure, coating herself in thickness which she spent like currency. A few clicks later and she was soon sporting a tremendous paunch, grand and sagging, divided at her belly button crease into separate hemispheres. She fattened her hips and thighs and gave herself breasts big enough to feed an entire pediatric unit, but still Takumi felt that was not enough. She continued to warp and play with aspects of gravity and shadow, bloating up her arms until they encroached on her elbows, and allowing the thunder to trickle down from her thighs to her calves and feet. Tight and youthful skin bulged out of a newly rendered uniform which she had graciously allowed to grow along side of her fabricated form, still paying close attention to keep it one size smaller than shed actually need. It helped with the illusion of making her big.

_Theres still something missing...It doesnt feel right._

If there was anything she knew well, it was weight. Worrying so much about her own size had given her the gift of being able to accurately predict a persons weight down to the nearest hundred grams. She could easily foresee where weight would be distributed on almost any shape or build and just how many calories it would take to get there. Envisioning the size and portion of the phantom meals tended to help stimulate her imagination.

_The twins said theyd bring me pizza...a large pizza...or maybe two. Drizzled with sauce and loaded with stringy cheese and toppings...I want enough to fill me up and then some._

Takumi continued to send pounds to fill out her neck and chin, slowly brushing on more shadows around the deepening curve of her naturally rounded face. She made sure to keep her cheeks only plump and puffed. Her thick back was already a convex of bulges that cushioned around her spine and made it so painfully obvious how obese she was just by looking from behind. A girls weight was like her ideal clothing and even at her heaviest, there would always be ways to make her look even bigger. 

_Thats it! Just a little bit more...Um, what else can I have. Envision yourself eating, Takumi. Where would all those pounds and calories go?_

Takumi never had the sort of ass so obvious that she could be described as a pear, nor did it stick out as a counter balance seen in most big bellied women. She knew, however, that if she could get huge, her ass would be bloated beyond compare. Wide cheeks billowing with flesh, so thick that it creased when she stood or bent. Rims of fat coated behind her thighs, each softening and becoming puffier as she moved the morph slider across, threatening to impede the function of her knees as they supported the underside of her belly like a pair of Roman columns. She needed to focus more attention on her belly.

_A big meal, the biggest meal youve ever had. Remember how much you ate at the last Christmas party? All those savouries, all those sweets, all so good! Think about what it did to your belly._

By this point, she was completely swept up in the euphoria of creation. It was always hard to get started, but once she got into the swing of things, she always gave 110%. Takumi continued to fill out her belly, tightening the skin between the rolls until her models stomach resembled a pastry about to burst with flavoured cream. Evening out the breasts, her calves and forearms, she engulfed her digital portrait in waves of flab, creases forming around the fat bulges at her wrists and swollen ankles. 

_There! Thats it! The perfect, practical size. All the food I could eat and still not let my appetite get in the way. If only it were that simple._

Her latest project was finally complete. It was a strange feeling for Takumi to see herself so huge, yet so fascinating that she could not help but admire her fabricated form. The nurse on screen was gigantic without a doubt, practically double her true size and still sporting the same, confident smile she too had given when that photo was taken on her first day on the job. 

Long had she considered the subject of how big a girl could possibly become whilst still remaining practical; a useful fat girl in any situation. It was a chance to incorporate her two loves, eating and nursing, in a way that benefited both the patient and satisfied her insatiable appetite. Adjusting and readjusting her face, experimenting with moving the various creases around her body, she was at last happy with what she felt was the perfect 480 pound nurse. She leaned back on her chair and contemplated her deepening, on-screen navel with a small burst of self-satisfaction. 

_I-I dont think I actually hate this one. A feast and a half to become bigger than big, a months worth of groceries all packed into a single girl. If only people could just see behind the slogans and warnings that being this big does not mean a girl is useless or necessarily unhealthy, then it wont matter how much of a slob they make me. They can add the cellulite, they can give me the stretch marks, but I know someone out there will understand that this size can work! No matter how many cakes and shakes...and chocolates and cream puffs...and pastas...*gulp* and pizzas..._

She was beginning to drool in spite of herself. The prospect of getting some dinner was starting to look too appetizing to ignore after psyching herself with all that mental imaging. Takumi wiped her mouth. Her stomach emitted a low growl underneath her well packed nurses uniform as she began to wonder what she could have delivered to her desk. 

_Pizzas...yes pizza sounds good...Ive got that stuck in my head now thanks to those twins..._

Her hand was already on the phones receiver before the rest of her had a chance to catch up. What amazed her even more was that there was already a dial tone before her pudgy fingers had ever even managed to hit the keys. Already drifting on a hunger-induced fog, she waited anxiously for someone to take her order.

Hello?

Yes! I have an urgent delivery to Kirusa Hospital. Are you able to receive?

Uh, yes of course, said Takumi, just a tad bit confused. But I didnt tell you what I wanted yet?

The phone promptly went dead.

H-hello?

A furious buzzing rippled its way across the side of her love handles, tearing her attention away from the disconnected phone. Still puzzled, she pressed a palm down over her bellys bulge and peered at the tiny letters which scrolled across her pager.

*Code Blue! Code Blue! All staff please report to ambulance bay one. Incoming patient is priority red. *

Takumi felt her stomach sink and her hunger dissipate as her brain finally brought her up to speed. Though the food would never come, that call for take-out was going to cost her.

W-what have I done...


----------



## dr-black-jack (Oct 22, 2010)

***************************************************************************
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!

The words struck with the same force the clipboard which Hirako hurled at Takumis feet. Paper debris erupted into a shower as the patient case files scattered across the floor of the ambulance bay, the sound of snapping plastic echoing off the concrete walls. Takumi winced reflexively, her chubby knees knocking together as the twin stormed over to confront her.

Accepting a patient without checking their identity or insurance?! Furthermore, one who is in a critical shock state?! Are you trying to run our reputation into the ground again after weve waited so long to re-established ourselves?!

Its impossible for us to save her, nodded Hirumi sagely, still wearing a scantily clad nurses uniform that was covered with lengths of coloured streamers and glitter. We told you not to accept any calls under any circumstances.

Glares so venomous theyd melt through steel bore through Takumis chest and into her heart of glass. When both of them stared like that, even the most stubborn patients were inclined to give them the answer they wanted.

B-but Kirusa has an emergency department...I just thought

Another clipboard went flying towards her, this one carrying a pen which separated in mid flight. Where the second clipboard met the first, the pen struck the fat nurse hard against her forehead before clattering to the floor.

You idealistic moron! Hirumi seethed. Do you even know the nationality of the patient?! According to this report shes a foreigner! You get me?! F-O-R-E-I-G-NE-R 

But, doesnt human life take precedence over nationality? Takumi began again softly. As a part of the health system, we must ascribe to doing the very best that we

To hell with all that shit! Worst case scenario, we actually DO save her and then the hospital will have to pay for her fees! Weve already invested so much this year on assisting the diet campaign and we cant afford to suffer even a single failure.

The hospital isnt a charity organization Takumi, Hirako reaffirmed. Were show business now but that in itself is still a business. We cant make profits without making a few losses.

T-thats not for you to decide! Takumi declared hotly, feeling her face flush with both frustration and embarrassment. One of the ward doctors is sure to help, all we need to do is assist them. They should be here any second now!

The twins gave each other a knowing glance. Wide smiles began to form across their painted faces as they realized that they could play on the nurses excessive compassion. Oh how they had waited for that opportunity. 

They do already know Takumi, began Hirumi slowly. Thats why they sent us.

No one is going to come, Hirako chuckled to herself. The hospital has invested far too much on the party to stop everything for the sake of a hopeless patient. Weve been asked to meet up with the ambulance when it comes and explain the situation.

T-then you mean t-that...

You guessed it. No one cares. Ever since we were ranked as the WORST hospital in the region, weve lost more than half of our staff as it is. Only the worst doctors and nurses who couldnt get accepted anywhere else stayed on and even then we have barely enough of a skeleton crew to maintain all of our departments. At the very most we are a hospital themed restaurant now. Dont expect what you see in the movies or on TV to happen.

Past all the glitz and the glam, Hirumi spoke slowly, brushing the sparkles off of her outfit. This is our reality. There are no heroics, only opportunities to keep our jobs intact long enough to be paid on a regular basis. Youll be lucky if youre not fired for causing such a hassle during such an important event, certainly not something worth the life of just one patient whom you hardly even know. Youre lucky that were going to help you this time but I hope youve learned your lesson.

And what lesson would that be sister dearest? Hirako questioned, her voice twisted with the obvious sarcasm of a rehearsed comedy sketch. 

The twins both stepped forward, prodding Takumi sharply in the chest. Their fingers sunk into her flabby bosom as their unified voices drove the message home.

Youve got to look out for yourself above all else, before you crash your career upon the rocky shores of idealism.

Or at least invest in a light house, Hirumi chirped in at the end. Youll need it given the size of your fat-ass!

The twins next roars of laughter were thankfully drowned out by the wail of sirens as the ambulance pulled into the parking bay. Takumi breathed in deeply, clenching the hem of her uniform with both hands. This wasnt what she remembered medicine being all about. This wasnt why she had become a nurse in the first place at all. She wanted to tell them they were wrong, tell them all that they should never send a patient away no matter what the cause and certainly not for something as petty as hospital politics. She wanted to finally open her mouth and speak. 

The door to the ambulance opened instead. The twins rushed forward.

Wait a second! Wait a second! Dont bring her down! Hirumi screamed, her arms crossed above her head in the form of an X.

Were terribly sorry! We made a mistake! Hirako continued, bowing apologetically numerous times. We let a novice take the call by accident! All of the staff members are really busy at the present time so...

A slender hand wearing a bloodied glove emerged from the ambulance. Takumi couldnt see who it belonged to, but it certainly look liked a womans. It bore a light brown tan the colour of caramel and coffee and the sleeve of a white lab coat rolled up around the elbow. 

_A doctor, actually working an ambulance shift?_ Takumi questioned silently. She wanted to step forward for a better look, but both the fear and shame of making the situation worse kept her rooted to the spot by the entrance door. 

What about you two? the hand asked. I just need someone to assist me and we can save this girl. A few minutes in your surgery ward and your time are all that I ask. 

_A doctor...who actually cares?_ Takumi thought to herself. The twins looked at each other uncomfortably.

Uh-um...we-were actually in the middle of something right now! Hirumi buckled, beginning to back away slowly. I-In any case were terribly sorry! Go find another hospital quickly! Come on sis, we need to get back to...uh...that thing!

Ah yes...that thing! Very important, that thing! Sorry we couldnt help!

Without another word, Hirako reached above her and slammed the door back down before trotting after her sister. The ambulance took its cue and resumed its wailing sirens. Takumi could only watch in stunned silence as it slowly began to move out of the parking bay. She knew that it would be a good hours drive to the next hospital and dealing with a foreign patient who had no insurance pretty much meant they would be rejected anywhere they went. It was a hopeless cause, just as the twins had said it would be. She felt like an ass for trying to think otherwise.

_Doctors, nurses; medicine is such a joke!_ Takumis mind silently raged at her. _We do what we like when its convenient for us and not for the patient. If theres a god of medicine out there somewhere, such injustice would never be allowed to exist! Someone needs to stop this!_ 

That someone should have been her, and it would have been if she didnt suddenly feel so sick. She could feel her little box in the universe beginning to close in around her, a tightening discomfort squeezing around her ample chest and belly. Takumi felt as though she was being forced out of her uniform, outgrowing her surroundings and her sense of self. Fat or thin, she really was a useless nurse through and through just like everybody said. 

Reluctantly, she pulled her eyes away from the scene and turn to follow the twins back inside. Perhaps there would still be enough food at the event to eat away her problems.

The squeal of tires broke her out of her introspective trance. 

H-huh?! It just stopped dead! exclaimed one of the paramedics.

Give it some more gas! said another.

Im trying! Im trying!

Burning rubber filled the air as Takumi watched in awe. The ambulance seemed to be sagging more than it had been when it arrived, the bottom bumper lowered by at least an inch and a half. Its back tires spun furiously, kicking up a cloud of black smoke as they desperately attempted to move the vehicle forward. After a few more unsuccessful squeals, the driver hopped out.

What do you mean were over the weight limit?! This may be a small ambulance, but we could at least cart around at least half a ton worth of patients and equipment!

Dont ask me. Maybe that nurse did something by accident when she shut the door. Lets go check in the back.

The two paramedics approached the rear door and heaved it upwards. Even from a distance, Takumi could see their expressions go pale as sheets as they suddenly backed away. One even fell backwards before picking himself up and sprinting away.

H-Help! Help! We werent trained for this!

Lady! What the hell happened to you! Youre starting to look just like her! D-dont touch me! You might be contagious!

The sight of two grown men fleeing into the night was not something that was seen every day, leaving the ambulance motionless in the empty hospital driveway. Though a potential contagious outbreak also instructed Takumis brain to flee, a sense of curiosity to find out the reason behind what could have made a pair of burly men turn tail and run, ironically kept her from following suit. The shackles of guilt and shame were momentarily loosened as she cautiously approached the open van.

Oh my god...

There, crammed into the little box which was the back of the ambulance, was what had to be the two of the fattest women Takumi had ever laid eyes upon. The smaller of the two, if someone with such a gargantuan figure could even be called small, rested upon another woman so unbelievably huge that she caused the entire ambulance to sag towards her. The two of them resembled a pair of extremely overweight sardines, their curves made more angular as they were moulded against the limited space of their surroundings. Belly fat oozed through steel bed frames, love handles rested upon shelves of medicine and god only knows how many empty food wrappers and brown paper bags worth of take out were littered behind the drivers seat and filled any remaining gaps in the van. The nurse could feel her jaw drop by a few centimetres as she took in the unusual sight.

The patient that was the fatter of the two, a young woman wearing what looked like a cat-ear headband and was laying across an extremely wide table in an unconscious heap. Her chubby cheeked face was twisted into a mask of agony despite being heavily sedated. The rest of her gargantuan body still seemed to be jigging along with the gentle rumble of the ambulance engine, her chin supported by a thick roll underneath her neck as she settled into her own obesity. 

And what obesity! Takumis mind boggled at the sight of the womans soft, quivering breasts. Together they stretched thin her white T-shirt to the point where it resembled an ill fitted bra, squeezing her boundless chest fat into the sleeves of a tiny leather jacket. The accumulated rolls around her shoulder was forcing them apart, her weight dribbling onto the equally enormous gurney underneath that was straining to stay upright.

It wasnt just her upper half either. Rolls of fat seemed to ooze out every part of her body, her black cargo pants torn to shreds as though she had exploded with fat only recently. These didnt look anything like the clothes of a girl who had weighed nearly 600 pounds all her life. Blood soaked through the dark cotton around her pants, countless small injuries peppering her cushiony body leading towards her immensely swollen thighs. The equally bloody gloves she saw before were clamped down hard to support the injured region.

Finally, heres someone who actually wants to help! Quickly nurse, I need you to run inside and find me as much food as you can. Put it on a cart and bring it to me. Stuff which is fattening is preferred, but anything edible will do. Go, now!

She recognized that voice as the one who had been talking with the twins. She recognized the gloved hand as well, but this one was hardly the slender limb she recalled emerging from the van the first time. It belonged to the other enormous woman, the doctor who was crammed into the truck. Its length was caked in thickness, her tanned skin swollen with fat from her wrist up to her elbows. The rolled up white lab coat seemed to bulge with excessive growth, each one leading up towards her tremendous chest which had been stuffed into a woefully tight, turtle necked sweater. The fabric seemed to be gradually rolling up the side of her bosom, a result of her enlarged belly, as her bottom half continued to grow and slowly overflow across the table. With pillow-sized upper arms, overflowing breast flesh and a belly that dominated the lot, her body was vying against the patients for as much space as she could get.

Never before in her life had Takumi ever seen a pair of women that much bigger than herself in the flesh. The impact of such a sight of such enormity was a far cry from the simulated flab of her posters. So many bulges, so much flab and some of which coated another member of the health service community just like her. She didnt know whether to feel happy or horrified that someone could let themselves go like that and still call themselves a doctor. 

Y-you gained weight...a lot of weight...very, VERY quickly... Takumi blurted out without thinking. You-youre so...FAT! Are you really a doctor?!

Yes, of course I am! snapped the woman impatiently. In fact, Im to work at this hospital as of this very moment. So Im a little bigger than the smiling physician on the pap smear pamphlets, whats it to you?!

I-I, er...I need to see some identification! Takumi requested half heartedly, trying to think of more ways to stall before deciding whether to believe her claims. Im pretty sure I would have remembered you if I had seen you before, I mean you are quite big. F-for security purposes of course!

Cant this wait?!

P-please, just do as I say!

There was a faint creak of stressed fabric, followed by the occasional pop of a stitch or creak of a loose button as the gargantuan woman removed one of her gloves and made a motion towards her coat pocket. Well into the neighbourhood of 400+ pounds, her efforts seemed to be hampered by the belt biting deeper into her widened waistline as her skirt continued to rise to expose her plumped up thighs as she leaned over her well packed belly rolls. She fished out her identification badge and held it between plump fingers.

My name is Miharu Endo, a new transfer surgeon to the emergency department. I was assigned here on probation to assist with your hospitals current shortage of medical personnel. Now if you dont mind, my dear tubby nurse, we both have a patient dying here so now its your turn to please just do what I say!

Takumi took the badge carefully. The photo in the ID was of a much slimmer woman than the enormous lady before her. Her face was round but slim, bordered on each side with lengthy, black bangs. There might have been a resemblance about 200 pounds ago, but this woman in front of her was far too fat to be the same person. The only things they had in common were her long, unruly hair which swept behind her rolling back fat like coiled darkness and the golden, topaz sheen of her gem-like eyes. 

U-uh, but I cant let you into the hospital, Takumi stuttered again, trying hard to remember the twins excuse. W-were all busy with....that thing! 

Then let me handle the surgery by myself out here. All I need you to get me is food.

F-food?! Right now?! But dont you think the both of you are a bit too...er...heavy as it is?

Listen, I dont have time to explain, Miharu continued with an exasperated sign. If you dont want to help save this patient, then just direct me to the kitchen and Ill do it myself. Just know that if she dies, itll be a death which you could have easily prevented. Are you willing to run that risk?

Those words struck Takumi with the force of an atomic blast, sending ripples throughout her conviction. Her box in the universe had been shaken violently, turned upside down and backwards until she found herself face to face with a choice that was hers and hers alone. This was her chance to finally make a difference.

I-I want to help! I want to be useful! Takumi declared, clenching her fists out in front of her. I dont want to be the useless, fat nurse of Kirusa Hospital anymore!

Well then, what the hell are you waiting for? said Miharu as she directed a commanding hand. Run to the kitchen and get me something to eat!


----------



## dr-black-jack (Oct 22, 2010)

***************************************************************************
Walking, as a means of getting anywhere as opposed to moving from one seat to the next, had been annoying for Miharu whenever she breached the 350 pound mark. It was a distinctly unpleasant exercise, but one unavoidable when moving a patient from the ambulance to the operating theatre. The white washed corridor was long and wide, sparsely populated with the occasional waiting sofa, lone potted plant or vending machine packed with over priced and long expired food. That sense of hospital grade cleanliness filled the air along with the echoes of her leather boots and the rustling of the gurneys wheels across the marble floor. 

It wasnt that she was pained by the heaving flab which carried itself back and forth with each step, nor did pushing the 600 pound girl on the electric gurney give her much trouble, but rather the annoying stares she got from others who felt that that a 420 pound woman ought to stay sitting. Even though there was only a single pair of eyes locked on her as she wheeled her enormous patient down the empty emergency hall, she could feel their gaze burning beyond the foreigners gargantuan girth.

Whoa, whoa! Who the hell are you two? said Hirumi as she planted a spiked shoe heel on one of the wheels of the enormous bed. There are no operations scheduled for today on a count of the hospital restaurant function. All patients who have over-eaten are to find their own way home. We officially shut down as a medical facility after six.

So, thats your important thing huh? Now I see why you guys really are known as the worst hospital.

Miharus face rose over the belly horizon and stared coldly at the lone twin. Where has your useless sister run off to? 

My useless, Hirumi gasped. How dare you! You have the nerve to just barge in here and insult someone youve never even met?! Who the hell are

I am Doctor Miharu Endo of the surgical department and yes we did meet already. The ambulance is still outside and the keys are still in the ignition. Be a dear and go make yourself useful by moving it.

The image of the voluptuous woman she had met outside immediately returned to the forefront of Hirumis mind. There she hastily molded on an extra 200+ pounds, burdening her clothes with a belly that thrust apart her skirt and sweater and love handles that poured over her sides like a fried egg on a nail. She ripened her ass like a blob of Jell-o beneath her skirt, and begrudgingly puffed and plumped the doctors already shapely chest until it burdened her top to the point of breaking. There, she made the connection. 

B-but that cant be you! Youre even fatter than before! H-how did you possibly...

The sound of hurried feet pounded through the hallway, Takumis entire body jiggling with every step. She was pushing along a silver trolley, loaded with a wide variety of desserts, finger foods and drinks to the point of bursting. The crowning jewel atop this display was an enormous triple layer cake with the hospitals insignia and a congratulatory message lovingly crafted into the icing. The nurse, who was on the other side of the cakes profound lettering, seemed oblivious to its importance.

I have the food doctor Endo! panted Takumi breathlessly. I grabbed as much as I could find! Is this enough?

I think well need more a little later on, said Miharu as she inspected the cake. She wiped a finger through the hospitals name, lifting both jellied icing and a layer of sugary sponge to her lips. Mmphm...but that will do for now. Leave it here and take this patient to theatre...Ill be with you shortly.

Bu-but thats the cake that were going to cut for the grand finale! Hiromi wailed as she watched Miharu begin to dig into it with gusto. The flabby doctor seemed to be making her cringe on purpose as she continued to target any trace of the message off the cake.

Oh is it? Funny, I dont see anything on here which says its going to be used for something special, Miharu mused as she contemplated the dollop of thick icing which adorned her fingertip. I think youve probably mistaken this random, completely generic cake for the one you wanted.

She licked her fingers clean, sighing happily to herself before beginning the real damage. Handful by handful she began to stuff herself, taking gorging to a whole new extreme as crumbs and icing fell into the gorge cut along the shelf of her breasts on the way to her mouth. Without blinking she continued to tear into each layer, methodically yet speedily picking it apart, her cheeks puffing up with so much food as her inner glutton took over. Hirumi was horrified.

Hey, hey, hey! You cant do any of this! the lone twin screamed, yanking back on Miharus busy arm in a feeble attempt to stop her from damaging the cake any further. You two arent authorized to continue!

Push her in, said Miharu flatly through a mouthful of cake. Takumi gave her a shaky nod and did as she was told. Hirumi erupted into a burst of outrage.

That patient is in a shock state, all our staff are busy, you ruin the end of the ceremony and NOW of all times you choose to stuff your fat face?! Being large and in charge is one thing, but do you really think that you can do this alone?!

I have an assistant, Miharu announced, still eating with her free hand. The chubby nurse in the pink uniform will be accompanying me.

Takumi?! You mean that useless fat sow who spends all her time in front of the computer? What the hell is she going to do in a situation like this?

Somehow I get the feeling shell have plenty of uses, Miharu said defiantly as she polished off the remaining slab of the ceremonial dessert. She leaned in just close enough for crumbs to spray across Hirumis face. At least, shes more useful than the likes of you.

Hirumi was absolutely gob smacked. Feeling her grip loosen, Miharu wrenched her arm free and continued to trundle down the hall towards the operating theatre after Takumi, occasionally reaching into the silver trolley to extract something new to eat. 

The stunned twin could only watch in silence as Miharus waddle grew statelier, the weight piling on at lightning pace with every bite she had to eat. Rolls of fat cascaded down her neck and back, deepening the ones which already existed. Her belly rolls, long since containable, continued to spread and grow as she visibly widened with every step. Hints of her coffee-coloured skin emerged beyond the borders of her white coat, not only hanging lower over her sides but spilling out and over her skirt. The sheer mass of her thighs and ass were also developing second rolls underneath, stretching the skirt until it became a micro-mini. By the time she had reached the entrance of the theatre around the corner, her thighs had already started to meet at the knee...

***************************************************************************
How could this surgery have ever been authorized? Who will take responsibility? Why is everyone so fat?! This is far too much!

Hirumi was a wreck. Her knuckles had almost turned bone white from gripping the bars of the observation balcony. The room which she was in built like a tiny cinema, with comfy purple arm chairs and television screens which lined a gigantic glass barrier at the very front. It was designed to provide its observers with a birds eye perspective of any operations going on below and was mostly used by examiners to pass judgment on hapless students. Despite being the one doing the overseeing at this point, she found that she could not relax for even a second as she agonized at the thought of what her superiors would say for having allowed things to come this far.

Hey sis! Hirako burst in cheerfully, a cocktail glass in one hand and a party hat on her head. You missed the whole fiasco in the restaurant wing! When they couldnt find the big dessert for the finale, the higher ups absolutely flipped! Oh man, I thought our stuff was funny but that really...TOOK THE CAKE!

Hirumi said nothing. Not even a snigger. Hirako looked concerned.

Uh, whats going on? Is there a surgery at this time of night?

The tipsy twin staggered towards her sister and peered into the operating theatre behind the glass shield. She rubbed her eyes sleepily as she put her drink down on a table.

I think I might be a little drunk...but in this order, could you tell me who the fat chick, fatter chick and fattest chick are?

Well, the fat one is Takumi of all people, little miss helpful who couldnt wait to stab us in the back after all weve done for her. The fatter one is the doctor from the van who seems to get fatter in an instant whenever she has something to eat....

Hirumi paused to take an unsteady breath.

....and the fattest girl is the foreign patient from the ambulance who managed to put on something like 500 pounds after we told her to go somewhere else.

The remains of the cocktail spilt a little as Hirako took a step back in astonishment.

WHAAAATTTT!!!!

Now both twins were leaning over the edge of the railing as they strained to take a closer look. 

Below the balcony, Takumi and Miharu were dressed in a pair of ill-fitting surgical scrubs, busy setting up lights and preparing machinery. The operating theatre was huge, with more than enough space for three separate procedures, and was stocked with a variety of very expensive looking equipment. Oxygen tanks hung from walls of sky blue and monitors of all sorts swung on multiple metallic arms like a kind of television deity, one which chanted a hypnotic him of beeps and blips which heeded the call of faithful surgeons. 

An equipment tray lined with surgical gear was wheeled over to the patients bedside and was rested along side with the table which was packed with savories and sweets. Both doctor and nurse had assembled themselves either side of the patient, Takumi positioned between tools and food and ready to provide both at a moments notice.

_Remember, invest in a larger gown next time..._ thought Takumi as she took careful note of how little ribbon she had to tie around her.

Their bellies looked huge from their side profiles. Miharus midsection in particular, was still clearly visible as her belly apron splayed over the edge of the operating table. Her unbound breasts, now the size of over inflated meat buns, jostled precariously as she raised her pudgy, gloved hands in preparation. 

Prep the patient.

The curtains were drawn as Takumi carefully clipped away the patients overly tight cargo pants with a pair of surgical scissors, allowing the bulging rolls of her legs to flop out across the table. Where she had been expecting an array of bumpy, dimpled curds where cellulite normally collected, the skin surrounding the girls acres of ass were pulled tight and smooth. They were hot to the touch and badly bruised.

According to a passport found in her bag at the scene, the patients name is Evelyn Benelli, age 22, said Miharu. She has presented to emergency following a traffic accident where she was pushed onto the road, and has sustained multiple fractures down the proximal portion of both femurs. Today we will be attempting to restore both of her legs. As we dont have time to develop an X-ray or take a CT scan, we will be going in blind. Be prepared for anything and hand me the items that I tell you to, when I tell you to.

Takumi quivered a slight nod as she hovered over the equipment tray.

Then Ill begin by examining the damaged region. Scalpel.

With blade gripped between chubby fingers, Miharu set to work. The cake and treats she had taken from the cart had already made room upon her body, her upper arms billowing with chocolate fat which pooched over her rolled up sleeves. Blubber rolls glided and folded over one another like the gears of a machine made entirely out of marshmallows, her bulky upper arms supporting themselves on the fat of her breasts. Takumi could not help but notice how she used the weight to her advantage, applying just enough pressure over her yielding fat to make cuts down to the millimeter. 

Acres of soft, breast flesh rocked together gently as Miharu teased away the layers. Each moved with the sway of an exotic dancer, heavy twins of passion pressing and rolling over one another in a desperate bid to bust free from her sweater and lay heavily across the sides of her gut. Their dance beneath her dress fabric ceiling drew to a halt all too suddenly as the well endowed doctor reached her mark. 

A pool of glistening red suddenly gushed and trickled over the operating table and held the rooms attention. 

The entire region has been shattered into so many pieces! squeaked Takumi, eyes widened with fear and her face as pale as a sheet. Its a comminuted fracture, spiral fracture and transverse fracture all at once! I-I cant see anything!

The damage was far more extensive than either of them had anticipated. An atmosphere of the operating theatre growing heavier by the second as both doctor and nurse rocketed in their pacing. Tools of various sorts speedily exchanged hands, Miharus mouth opening occasionally as Takumi fed her on command.

Although she had never been asked to be a part of any surgery before, the young nurse had plenty of time to familiarize herself with such procedures and knew her text book instructions to a tee. Lazy days spent chewing on whatever she could find as she flipped through the manual were finally coming in handy as she wasted no time handing Miharu her equipment before the doctor could even ask. It was only when she went to reach for a vial of fluid required to staunch the bleeding that Miharu raised a hand to stop her. 

We wont need that. Prepare to commence fracture reduction and immobilization, Miharu commanded. Drain and forceps.

But we have to deal with the shock state first! Takumi cried. A-All her vessels have opened up to try and maintain blood pressure, but there isnt enough circulating! We need to give her another infusion or at this rate the patient will die from acute blood loss!

The nurses confidence was starting to slip. Her fingers had started shaking as she began to fill a syringe with the required medication, surveying the curves of Evies body as she frantically attempted to calculate a dose.	

We need to get restore pressure but theres no time to draw up that much crystalloid serum. This isnt a gastrointestinal bleed, but we can use somatostatin! F-for a patient who weighs exactly 674.92 pounds, well need about 25mg/kg/ml which means that... 

The plunger rose further and further up the length of her forearm as Takumi drew back as much of the medication as she could whilst concentrating on the measurements. Evies hips were all but consumed into the fleshy hemispheres of her ass, great curves which dominated the table and caused it to creek underneath her pounds. Her monster truck spare tires balanced themselves precariously atop of her, the cat girls waistline on the very edge of a certified blubber-lanche from even the slightest false move. And then there were her breasts, with their canyon like cleavage, they which would have easily made it to the end of her ribs had her stomach not gotten in the way. They were akin to plush glaciers that shot out before her, raising the drapes used to cover her like a miniature tent. She increased the dosage still. 

Takumis mental blackboard was immediately wiped clean as she heard a pop and felt the cold splash of liquid drizzle over her scrubs and down the side of her arm. She stared wide eyed at the loose plunger and empty syringe.

We dont have nearly enough...

Thats why I told you not to bother with it, said Miharu as she took the empty syringe and vial away from her. I brought my own.

Her scalpel hit the table with a dramatic clatter, still wobbling in place with a metallic hum as she whipped off her right glove to expose her bare hand. She concentrated on it intensely, as though evaluating each pudgy digit right down to the roll of plushness at her wrist.

Say Takumi, how much would you say I weigh? 

Excuse me d-doctor? replied Takumi, puzzled.

Just a ball park figure, Miharu continued, not taking her eyes off her fingers a second. You seem to have a gift for weights. How fat do you think I am?

Exactly 485.39 pounds, said Takumi in an unblinking instant. Why do you ask?

Because that means Im more than fat enough to be able to do this!

There was a distinct whirring noise emanating from within Miharus outstretched arm. It suddenly stiffened and her fingers became rigid, almost as though it had distanced itself from the rest of her collective form. Grasping her fleshy wrist with a free hand, she gave it a sharp twist which much to Takumis bewilderment, had complied with her movements. Everything down to the elbow was like a rolling bead on a string. A thin line soon appeared along the underside of her arm which parted with a soft, mechanical click. 

The two halves folded outwards with the hiss of tiny pistons, revealing something like a rolling gun barrel lined with a glittering array of surgical equipment amidst cogs, gears and neon filaments. She rotated the cylinder until she had exposed a clear piece of coiled tube with a strip of butter-fly shaped adhesive and a long, thin needle attached to one end. She unrolled it and firmly inserted the needle into one of Evies upper veins. The other end of the tube was nowhere to be seen. The doctor looked up from the strange mechanism to find Takumi was now backed right up against the wall with her hands clamped firmly over her own chest in astonishment.

Whoa! W-what the hell is wrong with your arm?! she stammered. I-its like something out of science fiction!

Yeah I get that a lot, Miharu groaned and rolled her eyes. You know, after watching a girl gain a few hundred pounds in an instant after eating pretty much anything, youd think that most people would not react as much when I show them my arms ability...

Now, there were a few things that had to be understood about Miharus arm. When the compartments were closed, it blended in seamlessly. Even when gaining weight, it was unnoticeable as the fatty layer around it grew in tempo with her body. It was the remnant of an old injury from her youth which had resulted in most of her bodys fat stores being eliminated and replaced with an artificial, gel-like substance. 

That gel had a secondary purpose. Whenever she reached a particular weight milestone, the artificial flab could be activated and used to produce almost any combination of drugs and medication that she had sampled before and, through the tube, could maintain the transfer whilst allowing her hands to move freely. Being able to control both medication and tools gave her an advantage upon the surgical field... as long as she could maintain it.

Weight breaker tripped. Chemical creation systems primed. Now commencing blood pressure restoration infusion!

A cloudy spiral erupted from the open compartment and through the line into Evies body. The stiffened fingers on Miharus right hand sprang back to life as she picked up a pair of forceps from the table and began to resume her busy task of clearing the bone fragments out of the way. Takumi, who was still quite shaken, slowly crept back over to the table to reluctantly resume her duty. The remarkable sight was not one which had escaped the observation deck either.

An artificial arm...how unusual, Hirumi mused. Ive heard of a doctor with an arm like that, some kind of surgical prodigy whom they call the human pharmacy. Any drug she wants and as much of it as she wants on the condition that she eats copious amounts. I knew she was a weirdo right from the start!

BWAHAHAHA! Can you believe this?! came Hirakos screeching cackle as she took another sip of her drink. She lost an arm herself. Though she might not want to make another woman suffer like she did, this is obviously a case for amputation! The bone is in far too many pieces and putting them all together would be like trying to solve a jigsaw puzzle where every piece was the same colour! Furthermore, its on a femur! The last time I saw this sort of break the patient had a secondary infection and died because it wasnt just amputated.

The femur is the largest and strongest bone in the human body, and has quite an extensive blood supply, noted Hirumi sagely. Because of its location and protective muscles, tremendous force is required to break it, even more so to break it into this many pieces. However, once a fracture does occur, the same protective musculature is also usually the cause for displacement. Itll take her ages to

Im done with the extraction, beginning reassembly and plate insertion, Miharu announced, the sound of her forceps clattering to the tray. The twins looked on with open mouthed astonishment.

Shes fast! exclaimed Hirumi. She looked to the digital clock. Its not even been five minutes yet!

Hirakos mocking grin began to fade a little as she eyed the operation through her empty champagne glass. Things really were getting interesting.

Despite her great size, Miharu was working at a lightning pace. Her ever growing belly continued to flood across the table, billowing to fill her scrubs like hot air into a balloon. The wobbling mass of fat had only proven more advantageous as her gut provided the perfect support for her swollen arms, each rounded breast also contributing to the accuracy of the procedure.

Are those all the pieces? Miharu asked. I need you to keep an eye out for me from your side before I can begin putting them back.

Ah, um, all pieces have been accounted for from what I can see, said Takumi wearily. I dont think there are any more.

It was hard for her to keep up with the doctors food and equipment consumption whilst still keeping an eye on the patient at the same time. Yet somehow, Miharu was managing it all perfectly. The nurse fought the urge to rub her eyes with cake-crumbed fingers. 

The tables slipping under her size. We need to maintain alignment! Takumi, reposition her right foot and give the table crank a quarter turn to raise it. We need to keep the leg straight!

Yes, doctor!

Evies legs were a lot heavier than they looked, softer too as Takumi felt her fingers sinking into the copious amounts of flesh at her ankles. Carefully she lifted the swollen limb into the small metal anklets at the end of the table, making sure not to dig into her flesh. She had always been very careful with repositioning patients under almost any situation, a lifelong skill she had ingrained and perfected as a novice. Thats why the sound akin to a rubber hose springing a leak came as a blood-curdling shock to her system. 

The femoral artery has been cut by a bone fragment! Haemostatic clamps now!

In a single instant, she had ruined everything. Takumi could feel herself gasping for air which refused to fill her lungs, her eyes widening with terror. The instruments around them erupted into a cacophony of sound, lights and numbers screaming out their warnings on all the monitors before melding into a terrible pounding in her head. 

Time itself seemed to slow around the nurse as Miharu continued on in the real world, her hands, arms, breasts, and belly a seamless blur. The doctor was fervently trying to fix her mistake and yet she could not do anything to help, the shackles of shame and guilt firing out of endless space and bolting her to the spot. The nurse slowly lifted her violently trembling fingers to her face.

I-I killed....I-I murdered the patient...


----------



## dr-black-jack (Oct 22, 2010)

**************************************************************************
From the confines of the observation deck, arose the sound of laughter. It was arrogant and filled with delighted irony. 

You see, what did I tell you? Hirumi said in a very as-a-matter-of-fact sort of tone. I knew this was going to happen and now theyre really going to get it. Even if the missing bone fragment is found, its far too late to stop the bleed. Emergency department operations arent easy you know, especially with a novice like Takumi helping. Its a good thing were not involved.

She sniffed loudly as though trying to clear the stench of failure from her nostrils. Hirako stayed slumped over the railing as she continued to watch intently.

But the shows not over yet, sis.

Down stairs, it certainly seemed like the end as nervous jittering took over Takumis whole body. Her visible trembling was only amplified by her love handles drooping over the edge of the carts, causing both food and tools to shake along side. Miharu found the rattling hard to ignore. 

Takumi...calm down.

But I cant! I cant! Takumi spluttered out all at once as her hand scrambled for the drainage tool. She had passed over it several times already but was finding it hard to wrap her chubby fingers around it. We need to keep looking! Theres no time!

Then well make time. Just pass me that strawberry tart there and leave the rest to me.

There was something about the way she said it that made Takumi stop. She hadnt laid a finger on her, yet she felt Miharus cool confidence gusted over her fingers like a relaxing ocean spray. The fires of panic were momentarily doused as the nurse soon found herself steadied long enough to reach for the tart in question, rush over to the other side of the bed and carefully guided it into her waiting mouth. 

So Takumi, how heavy am I now? Miharu asked, amidst the eager mouthful.

Ah~! Um, lets see...exactly 567.86 pounds and still growing at a rate of 5 pounds a minute...

Oooh, now that is rather big...I could have sworn I was still in the high 400s. Thats going to make this technique a little more difficult...

The robotic hand twitched a little as the fluid inside of it changed from the cloudy white to a murky gold. Something new was pumping out of Miharu and into Evies body, transforming her from within. The twin lurched forward as she felt the pressure build.

Their hips began to flood outwards, filling out and taking an exceedingly voluptuous shape before losing their figures to the gelatinous mass of extreme obesity. Despite the fact that golden fluid was leaving Miharus body, fat seemed to flowing into them in bursts. It was like the fat was being poured out of an invisible jug, only stopping momentarily to fill itself at an unseen stream before dumping itself upon them anew. All of it was concentrated towards flooding their already massive hips, some of it trickling towards their breasts and bellies but still mainly focused at the rear. Rounder and larger, fatter and fatter, their asses continued to swell in size as the pounds packed on.

Just a little more...

The seams on Miharus skirt were flexible, but never before had they had to endure anything quite like this. Aided by the slower growth of her belly, they literally exploded right off of her, falling to the floor underneath her scrubs, leaving only the barest hint of her panties visible beneath her thighs and gut. 

A synchronized eruption of liberated flesh rippled across the table as Evies own hips burst free from the remnants of her leggings and even began to droop over the sides of the operating table. Takumi quickly cleared another two portable carts to catch the overflow of ass fat and prayed that their tiny wheels could take it. 

_Why?!_ the nurse thought to herself, _If she gets too big we wont be able to see the surgical site! Why is she making her fatter now?!_

Upstairs, the twins could literally see the larger picture.

No way! I-I understand it now! Hirumi shouted. She fattened her up to turn her leg into a pneumatic splint!

Using the patients fat to reduce blood loss by applying direct pressure and tamponade of hematoma formation, Hirako mused with a smile. Shes pretty good, that big girl.

The twins had kept their commentary to themselves thus far, but it would be unlikely that anyone else would if they had seen both doctor and patient in public. Huge was an understatement when it came to discussing how wide their hips flared out, a literal barricade of fatty flesh. By the time the bleeding had slowed to a trickle, they would have been able to block up a subway turnstile. By the time it had stopped, they were wide enough to block an elevator door.

The golden liquid stopped flowing as they neared the 700 pound mark and 800 pound mark respectively. Both needle and tube retracted back into her arms cylinder.

Hey Takumi, asked Miharu, her voice deepened under several new layers of fat. What kind of things do you like to do for fun?

_At a time line this?! What the hell is she talking about?_

Uh...I-I like to...draw and play with Photoshock... 

The nurse was trying hard not to stare at their expansive proportions, but could not help think about how she could use this for future poster material. Instead of being able to calmly look away, she found her eyes flitting from titanic thighs to wobbling hips to the shelves which supported love handles and bellies from behind. Miharu tried to stifle a laugh.

Pft.

She failed.

GYAHAHAHAHA! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!

The room almost trembled at the combined sounds of the doctors hearty laugh and her slow, ponderous waddle. Copious amounts of ass and hip flesh squealed along the side of the metallic tables as she turned to face Takumi. 

I knew it! I had a feeling you looked familiar! You are the poor sucker they chose for the weight loss campaign posters! You actually posed for them and did the modifications yourself?!

Takumi could feel her face getting red and hot as Miharu struck a couple of mock, super model poses. It was bad enough when the twins made fun of her for her size, but when someone as enormous as Miharu was doing it as well, that would be the final straw. Fear and shame were quickly replaced by anger.

! And whats wrong with that! Ill have you know that I did it of my own free will and I can do whatever I want with my body! If I could make myself fatter so that someone else feels better about themselves then I dont mind doing it at all!

Yeah, no kidding. In fact, its probably even better that you said that since it makes this next part easier.

Miharus topaz gaze glittered as she smiled.

How would you like to fatten-up for real in order to save this girls life?

***************************************************************************
Takumi buckled under the weight of the request. Again she retreated to the wall with her hands across her chest, wringing them nervously underneath her double chin. Her chubby face was a mask of uncertainty.

I cant keep this up for much longer, Miharu implored, her naked thighs clapping together as she slowly turned in place. I need to transfer this weight to someone before I lose my mobility and the patient cant take another surge in growth. Just a few hundred pounds will do the trick. She wiggled her gloved fingers slowly, plastic squeaking as her fattened joints sunk into plushness. 

Why didnt you just dump your weight on her in the first place? Takumi yelped. Then you wouldnt be so huge now!

I couldnt do that. Once I begin transferring weight, this hand becomes unable to produce medication until Im back to my original size. I had to wait until the patient was stabilized before I could even think about doing trying. Giving her the tissue expander drug was the only way I could do it.

Miharus fattened feet nearly burst from her operating theatre sandals as she took an uncertain step towards the cowering nurse. Everywhere, her body shook.

Do you understand, Takumi? I need you to grow for me.

Another step forward and her body still continued to ripple.

If its you, you can save this patient. Do I have your consent to proceed?

Miharus obese shadow cast itself over Takumi as she stepped in front of the surgical lights. It was like she was communicating with an eclipse. Whether it was a trick of the light or too much time in front of the computer, the nurse began to contemplate what it would be like if that enormous silhouette was a part of her own. She had always been the fattest nurse at the hospital as it was, so what was to stop her from growing a little bit bigger?

A new needle and tube re-emerged from the spinning arm barrel and fell loosely into the doctors hand. Gently, she lifted Takumis scrubs and inserted the tip into the centre of the nurses exposed belly button. Takumi gasped as she felt it enter her, not due to any resulting pain but with a sensation of deep but tolerable pressure rumbling within her belly. Having already come this far, Miharu already had a good feeling of what her answer would be.

Takumi gave her a series of vigorous nods as she clenched her eyes shut. 

Its just a few hundred pounds. Dont focus too much on the feeling of your body softening, but let it calm you down. Since we cant waste any more time, Ill need you to look carefully for the missing bone fragment whilst you continue to grow. As soon as you find it, Ill extract it. Can you do this for me Takumi?

The nurse stumbled forwards as Miharu waddled with her back towards the operating table, the tube and needle still firmly inserted into her exposed navel as another coloured serum began to flow. 

Good luck. I know you can do it.

Takumi swallowed hard as she looked into the operating site and began to drain the blood. Somewhere in the back of her mind, she could already feel herself blimping up as she searched amidst Evies new rolls. Unlike the last time, she could see Miharus figure beginning to shrink as the weight transferred into her, becoming aware of her breasts slowly and gradually inflate. The tiny length of ribbon that was holding her scrubs together was beginning to come undone as her chest swelled, the outline of her dark, lacy bra pushing firmly against the light pink of her clothing as they courageously attempted to contain her bosom. Her nipples were easily visible through the layers of cloth as they reached the size of olives.

_Where is it....where did the bleed start..._

Her newly ripened frame began to quiver in a way it had never done before, this time filling with fat instead of fear. Nearly another 200 pounds encompassed her, wrapping her in the warmth which only ones own blubber could provide as her belly began to grow out as well. Her arms had grown round and heavy, and her legs had thickened to the size of tree trunks. Her nurses uniform had really become one size smaller and was bordering on making it two sizes as her face grew broader and chubbier. Takumis eyes widened past her puffy cheeks.

As the last of the blood drained away, small, jagged piece of bone no bigger than a dime lay in plain sight.

I found it! she exclaimed, a prideful smile breaking over her face for the first time in a long while. Its right here!

Over what most senior surgeons would have dismissed as a minor thing, Takumi was positively aglow. By virtue of their size, her gargantuan breasts had tented her uniform out in front as she thrust her chest forward in pride. Despite the distance which they continued to pump her surgical apron, her belly had developed an apron of its own which pushed and stretched her waistband to its limits. The slim strip of elastic fabric was stretched thin until it eventually collapsed underneath her lower roll, happy to support her gut from underneath and the rising mountain of her rump rather than being shredded by the onslaught of weight. 

It was an unusual feeling for her to be so happy after putting on nearly 200 pounds of pure fat in an instant but never the less, it felt....fulfilling. She could not help but smile at Miharu and at herself, Takumis rounded face tinted with a rosy blush.

Alright, commencing restoration stage! Lets finish this quickly and neatly! Suturing tool and 3.0 thread!

Y-yes, doctor Endo!

***************************************************************************
Not everyone was pleased with their success. After witnessing all that had transpired in the operating theatre, Hirumi found herself over come not by awe or inspiration but rather with an overwhelming sense of rage. She was standing ready with her sister by the entrance to the operating theatre just as both Takumi and Miharu stepped out, wheeling along the enormous Evie.

Hey, you! Hirumi shouted, half dragging her sister by the arm. Interfering with hospital policy, disrupting social events...Dont think were going to let you off easy!

Operations were tiring procedures and by this point, Miharu had had little patience to spare. Still carrying a good 440 pounds on her, she quickly whipped around and caught Hirumi on the belly with the needle and tube still in hand. The twin let out a small whimper as she felt it penetrate her skin. 

You seem to have a lot on your mind. Why dont you take a load off, preferably mine...

It didnt take long for the fat transfer to begin a new, as Hirumi bloated out in a matter of seconds. She writhed about slowly as she watched her figure become ruined, squeals of pain becoming audible as her much smaller nurses uniform girdled her plumping physique. The swelling continued until her entire body had been immersed in a sea of flab, reaching nearly triple her original size before reaching a plateau of nearly 400 pounds. She gripped her new-found love handles loosely as tears cascaded down her swollen cheeks. Her belly was now completely free to grow out as the two halves of her nurses blouse split their buttons. 

Ah, much lighter! said Miharu cheerily as she drummed her fingers along her now merely chubby belly. Its not so bad being a fat girl but, as youll soon come to learn, it does take some getting used to.

She turned towards Hirako, needle and tube still in hand. 

Want me to balance you two out a little? You are identical twins after all.

The very notion of becoming anything remotely like her sister was more than sobering for the other twin. Without bothering to pick up the falling Hirumi, she immediately shook her head and ran as fast as her legs could carrier. Her heftier sibling soon managed to stop herself crying just long enough to waddle away after her, trying to hold the tattered remains of her clothes against her new body and leaving nurse and surgeon as the sole figures standing in the hallway.

So doctor Endo, Takumi began slowly as they continued to push Evie towards one of the wards. Is this your true form? I mean is this what you really look like?

In place of her former obesity was the slightly chubby build of a woman, weighing in at no more than 180 pounds. Drained of her fat, Miharu was now barely traversing the border of chunky with the slightest remnants of her ample breasts, belly and hips still clinging to her. Just like her photo ID, she was voluptuous and sexy but hardly what Takumi would have called fat.

Doubt and self pity began to creep in again as the nurse realized that Miharu had made her fatter knowing full well that she could return to a relatively slender size whenever she wanted to. She had tricked her into becoming a great, fat sow!

Why yes, I suppose it is.

But when you look as stunning as you do, dont you hate having to make yourself so fat just for the sake of an operation? Takumi probed. Doesnt it feel...disgusting?

Miharu turned on her heel sharply as the bed came to a halt.

How can I hate myself when I am still the same person as before, just inside a larger package? Bigger or smaller, nothing about me changes other than my size. Not my hopes, not my dreams, not my will to cure those around me. If anything, they only continue to grow along side me with every pound that I gain. You told me that you didnt care how big you got if it was to help someone else, and I can honestly say I believe in the same ideals. When my body is overrun with the sensation of jiggling flesh, I know that it was all for the sake of saving a life.

She ducked underneath the sheets of Evies table and came out holding a sizable cardboard box. The doctor smiled knowingly as she handed it to Takumi.

Perhaps it is a sensation I could share with you. Here, I saved this for you.

A lone serving of quiche lay at the centre of the box. It wasnt what she had been craving, but it was still warm to the touch and smelt oh so good.

H-how did you know? 

I could hear your stomach rumbling away whilst we were in there and there just so happened to be a little bit left over. I find that a successful surgery always helps me work up an appetite and thought you might be the same.

Miharu gestured for her to dig in. 

Go ahead, have a bite! Its not every day you get to reward yourself for saving a life.

She needed no further encouragement as the smell alone was far too much for Takumi to resist. She raised the quiche up and wrapped her plump lips around it. Feeling the moisture building at the roof, she allowed herself to indulge in the caloric explosion of fluffy pastry and flavourings of that oh so satisfying first bite. Her expression was one of the most visually charged Miharu had ever seen, completely glutted to the point of satisfaction as she chewed and swallowed. 

So, how is it?

It tastes...wonderful...

**************************************************************************
_A few days later_

Evie had awoken to a scream. It was not her own, but belonged to one of the care nurses who had been checking up on her in the ward. Though it had taken some time for the staff of Kirusa to adjust to accommodating for an 800 pound woman, going so far as to give her a room to herself, the true reason for the womans hasty departure was for another matter beyond mere size.

She frowned. 

_Thats the fifth one this week. Will they never learn?_

It was the challenge which spurred them on. She had felt them even with her eyes closed. Pushing past her waves of flesh, each one of them had attempted to mount the enormous bed as they knelt across her near endless bulk. She felt the warmth of her skin swallowing around their hands and knees as they reached above to reach her face, reaching ever higher to take off the ridiculous cat-ear headband which no one else could. The shocking part came when they found out that it didnt come off.

_If she reacted that badly to just the ears, I can only imagine what they would do if they saw my tail. Then again, most people tend to ignore the little differences between others and themselves. Of course, there are quite a few things which I myself cant overlook either._

When Evie had awoken the first time, she was startled to find that her dimensions had reached such unbelievable measurements. Her gut was a pendulous blanket of flab that coated her upper thighs and knees. Each of her colossal breasts had become nearly too big for her to get her arms around and her legs had been become all but indistinguishable from the great mass of her voluminous rear. Massive rolls of fat crowned her upper arms to complete the picture, easily melding with the plushness of her face and chin which had long been dulled with fat. The last view of the evening cityscape from memory had transformed into an all consuming view of her 800 pound self today.

Thoughts of the accident came back all too vividly as she pressed a pudgy hand to her throbbing head. She remembered leaving the bus stop to try and ask for directions again, after finding a bit more inspiration. It was no ones fault in particular when she had taken a wrong turn and fallen out of the crowd, landing heavily across the road and into the path of an oncoming car. Evie recalled her eyes going as wide as saucers, her mind caught in a momentary haze as she attempted to scramble back to safety. Were it not for that cat from the bus stop leaping in the way and causing the car to swerve at the last second, it would have certainly been more than just her legs which had taken a beating. 

_Another one of my nine lives down. I wonder how many that leaves..._

The time after that passed like a blur. She remembered faces of concern crowding around her, trying to see if she was alright. She remembered the thronging masses suddenly part as a woman with long black hair and a white lab coat stepped onto the scene. She grasped her hands firmly and said she was applying first aid. The mild sensation of her body growing, sinking into its sea of softness and the hazy memories of an ambulance siren filled the rest of the time from then onwards.

_Nurse Takumi told me the weight would help me heal quicker, but its the wait that concerns me. She ever mentioned that it would be so damned boring..._ 

Evie sighed as she rolled the blankets up and inspected her legs, still wrapped and hung from a sling. The brilliant sheets of hardened gossamer made her legs feel a bit like she had ice-cream cones beneath the waist as the fat from her over-endowed hips protruded over the edge. Even though she had her gain explained to her several times, she still found it hard to believe that she could have gotten so huge so soon.

Well, it was nice of them to visit, Evie said to herself as she contemplated the pink and purple written all over the length of her cast. She could barely make out one of the signatures over her belly but recognized the hand writing as one of her friends. But how do those girls possibly expect me to read them if I cant see over a gut this big?!

The prospect of using the hidden messages as a motivational tool to do stomach crunches momentarily crossed her mind but was quickly pushed out as she took note of the tray packed with hospital food that the nurse had left by her bedside. Unlike the generic nutrient paste found in most health institutions, this meal looked significantly more palatable and could easily have come right out of any respectable cooking magazine. A starter, a main course and dessert on the side were just the start for what the hospital considered to be essential for a woman of her size. She regarded the dish with a deep swallow of accumulating saliva as a hunger began to groan within her.

She lifted one of the plates and balanced it between her breasts. A small strip of paper was wedged underneath the plastic dome which covered it. She withdrew it and folded it out to reveal a coloured leaflet.

_Weight problems? Want to learn how to cut back but dont want to do it on your own? Our dedicated nursing staffs have gone so far as to fatten themselves up to diet alongside you so you dont have to. Guaranteed to always be fatter than you, feel more confident just minutes after meeting her. Think youre bigger than she is? Well fatten her up until shes bigger than you and give you your treatment for free! Contact one of our friendly staff members and join Kirusa Hospitals new personalized weight loss program today!_

The front of the pamphlet bore the before and after comparison of an extremely overweight, young nurse standing beside her much slimmer counterpart. At least thats what it looked like at first glance. There were little dissimilarities between the two of them which would have escaped most eyes but were not lost on Evies attention to detail. These two were twin sisters with a good few hundred pounds difference between them, probably switched out towards the end of the treatment to make it seem like she had lost weight. It was quite a clever ploy indeed. 

_Well fatten her up until shes bigger than you huh?...That sounds like a challenge! Id certainly like see the look on her face after she sees all of this!_

She had found a cure for her boredom. A mischievous smile crept across her lips as she raised a fat laden finger and reached for the nurse station call button beside her bed. This certainly sounded like a more interesting way to get in shape.

_ Well, being this huge isnt so bad, if it means Im not the only one,_ Evie thought to herself as she heard the door to her room swing open. _For someone out there, things could always be worse._


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 22, 2010)

loved the first, and I love this one as well, a fantastic bit of work.


----------



## dr-black-jack (Oct 24, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> loved the first, and I love this one as well, a fantastic bit of work.



Glad you enjoyed it XD I know this story is something a little different since medicine and WG tend to be like oil and water, but combining that with some XWG elements which have been sorely lacking as of late was a combination I've always wanted to try. Thanks for reading so far anyhoo though! Perhaps there will be more in future if I can think of any more ideas XD


----------

